# Frigidaire water dispenser does not work



## waywestside (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi there,

Hoping to avoid a service call on what must be an easy fix. The water dispenser on my Frigidaire side-by-side (model number: FRS26RLECSO Year: 2004) suddenly stopped dispensing water. A quick visual inspection of the tubes (at the base and back of the unit) indicate no obvious problem. The ice dispenser works. When I remove the water filter cover inside the refridgerator and press the dispenser button, water shoots down so I know it's getting that far. Any clues at all? Thanks so much.


----------



## mscherer (Mar 9, 2007)

What was it? I have the exact same problem. Only had the thing for 10 days too...


----------



## waywestside (Feb 12, 2007)

I thawed the hoses behind the crispers in the fridge with a hairdryer and that brought the water back. But then I ended up calling a repairman because it stopped again. Problem was a broken fan in the back of the freezer. Wasn't pumping the air through the unit properly. Needed to be replaced. Cost $250.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Sometime when the water dispenser stops working it is the inlet valve at the back of the fridge.

If you do need a part here is a good place to get Frigidaire parts.


----------



## snapper2k11 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Driving me crazy*

I have replaced the $130 control panel board, but the water dispenser / ice maker still behaves erratically. Makes a clicking sound, water comes out, then stops, then starts again. Sometimes it just works, but as time goes by, less so. 
I emptied the fridge , turned off power for 2 days , after that it worked smoothly for 1-2 hours before starting to mess up again. I made a youtube video to illustrate what exactly the problem is. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVH6pMRbJKs
I am in a rural area , so its doubtful any one who can repair this would be close by. 
Any ideas!?


----------

